# Never Frozen Snow Crab, Yum



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

So I love crab, I mean love it! I have sat at crab houses for hours on end drinking beer and eating crab with friends. I knew I married the right woman when we ate at an all you can eat crab house in Virginia and she ate 6 pounds.

Tonight we are having an Alaska Snow Crab and spotted shrimp night and of coarse beer. The crab has never been frozen and should be magnificent and I have never had the spotted shrimp before.
Here is what 10lbs of snow crab looks like
[IMG=http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/8523/1000809ce4.th.jpg]

This is a link to a great place for ordering crab and salmon from Alaska
http://www.fishex.com/fish-market/crab/snow-crab.html
It isn't cheap especially with fed-ex overnight but it is well worth it for a treat once in awhile.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

You have made me jealous today. :hn

I absolutely love crab, but the wife doesn't enjoy seafood. I still am able to eat crab and shrimp and fish occasionally, but we don't go to great seafood restaurants very often. (I can substitute a ribeye for a crab craving and be OK with that  )


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> You have made me jealous today. :hn
> 
> I absolutely love crab, but the wife doesn't enjoy seafood. I still am able to eat crab and shrimp and fish occasionally, but we don't go to great seafood restaurants very often. (I can substitute a ribeye for a crab craving and be OK with that  )


Ahhh but a rib-eye with crab :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Ahhh but a rib-eye with crab :tu


yer killin me.... absolutely killin me.

Its 835 am, and I am salivating.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

you a fellow marylander?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> yer killin me.... absolutely killin me.
> 
> Its 835 am, and I am salivating.


How do you think I feel, they are in my fridge and I want them now 



4thtry said:


> you a fellow marylander?


No, Germantown in Philadelphia.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> No, Germantown in Philadelphia.


ah gotcha. One of the many benifits of living in MD......stuffing my face w/ crabs whenever i see fit.

enjoy:tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

4thtry said:


> ah gotcha. One of the many benifits of living in MD......stuffing my face w/ crabs whenever i see fit.
> 
> enjoy:tu


But have you had alaska crab never frozen?

My problem with blue crab is I burn more calories getting the meat than I do eating it :r, unless they are soft shell.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

ah, wow, i feel like an idiot for not reading. I missed the "never frozen" part. 

damn, that sounds good. Tear it up....i would


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

4thtry said:


> ah, wow, i feel like an idiot for not reading. I missed the "never frozen" part.
> 
> damn, that sounds good. Tear it up....i would


You better pay attention, there will be a test later :r.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> You better pay attention, there will be a test later :r.


I have failed miserably:hn
excuse my noob-ness :cp


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't wait to get myself some Stone Crab again!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

So where did this "Never Frozen Crab" come from ? I've had Dungeness crab bought locally(Delaware Valley) and at a crab house in Seattle and also from the Pike Place market in Seattle . After having the Dungeness from Seattle while in Seattle , there is just no comparison , so much fresher and sweeter . By the time the Dungeness makes it across the country it gets alot saltier . Anyway , enjoy all that crab bro ! :tu


----------

